# Bi-Curious???



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

So ladies, I'm just looking to get some thoughts and advice. After a very long 9 months of separation I have made great strides in finding myself again. I'm happy, I've been dating, my son is healthy and happy ... and now I have new thoughts and curiosity about dating women. I never have. I made out with a girl once many years ago before I as married ... and I actually enjoyed it quite a bit. Lately I've found myself noticing women, and kind of fantasizing about kissing them and that sort of stuff. I don't think I'm gay. I like men a lot. I'm not sure if I'm bi-sexual but I think I am bi-curious. I just don't know what to do with it. Should I just give it a shot and see what happens? Stop worrying about labels and go where my heart and hormones tell me too? Has any one else ever had this ... doubt? What did you do?


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with dating a woman if you are a woman. I see nothing wrong with it what so ever. I too have the same feelings and I don't believe that I am a lesbian, i like men to much.

You should do what ever makes you happy. If you being with another woman will make your heart flutter, I say go for it. You will never know if you don't try!


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

colour-me-confused said:


> So ladies, I'm just looking to get some thoughts and advice. After a very long 9 months of separation I have made great strides in finding myself again. I'm happy, I've been dating, my son is healthy and happy ... and now I have new thoughts and curiosity about dating women. I never have. I made out with a girl once many years ago before I as married ... and I actually enjoyed it quite a bit. Lately I've found myself noticing women, and kind of fantasizing about kissing them and that sort of stuff. I don't think I'm gay. I like men a lot. I'm not sure if I'm bi-sexual but I think I am bi-curious. I just don't know what to do with it. Should I just give it a shot and see what happens? Stop worrying about labels and go where my heart and hormones tell me too? Has any one else ever had this ... doubt? What did you do?



As a man i say go explore. Just becareful what you exspose your children to. theres always judgemental friends saying bad things somehwere. A good friend of mine growing up, his mom was a lesbian. Maybe you are gay but you have been socially condictioned to be hetero sexual. I honestly think alot of people in unhappy marriages simply aren't sexually compatable by orientation. 

Look your single, go explore. Maybe you'll find some happiness.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you filed for divorce yet? Have you and your hub discussed if dating is ok during the separation or not?

My advice is to tackle those issues first. Then after, date whoever you want.


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

We have begun the divorce process and are both dating other people these days. There is no chance of us reconciling.

Well, i think I'll give it a shot. I'm not going to go out looking for it but the next time I have the opportunity then I'm going to go for it!  I don't think any of my friends or family would really care. Not the ones who really matter any way. My son is too young to understand these things (he's only one), but I will be careful about exposing him. i want him to know that being homosexual or bisexual is just as okay as being heterosexual, but that doesn't mean he needs to see Mommy exploring her sexuality. Right now, the main priority in my life is keeping my son healthy. The second thing is making myself happy. Whatever that means ... 
Thanks!


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

Oops . I meant keeping my son healthy AND happy!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A woman I know started dating women after her son came out. She wanted to know what it was. Now she's back to men.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

You're not married, so as long as you keep the children out of it - you're not hurting anyone so I say go for it.

I don't find it unusual at all - those thoughts/feelings were probably always in the recess of your mind but you chose not to act on it due to being married, etc.

Now - so what? Explore, you might find that while it's a nice adventure every now and then, your true self lies with men.

My husband identified as straight and only had sex with women, etc., until post-TBI.

Then he started having feelings, thoughts and fantasies about sex with men. Was extremely difficult for him to reconcile - especially being a macho, retired military man.

I was supportive, though it did take a lot of counseling and working on it to accept it and realize that it wasn't because I wasn't woman enough for him, etc. But once I accepted that this is who he thought he was, I became supportive.

I took a route that most women would not have taken. I "helped" him explore this other side. I, along with he was surprised at how well he/I adapted to this exploration and how much he enjoyed it. So much so that it became a regular part of our lives. He is interested in both men and women and leans towards one more than the other at times and vice versa.

He doesn't understand why and I don't either - but I accepted this change and have been supportive.

Not a route other wives would have taken, but hey - I'm unconventional in a lot of ways.

Lucky for him.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

colour-me-confused said:


> So ladies, I'm just looking to get some thoughts and advice. After a very long 9 months of separation I have made great strides in finding myself again. I'm happy, I've been dating, my son is healthy and happy ... and now I have new thoughts and curiosity about dating women. I never have. I made out with a girl once many years ago before I as married ... and I actually enjoyed it quite a bit. Lately I've found myself noticing women, and kind of fantasizing about kissing them and that sort of stuff. I don't think I'm gay. I like men a lot. I'm not sure if I'm bi-sexual but I think I am bi-curious. I just don't know what to do with it. Should I just give it a shot and see what happens? Stop worrying about labels and go where my heart and hormones tell me too? Has any one else ever had this ... doubt? What did you do?


ok, anybody see this :scratchhead: 

go with it girl, i am not a proponent of homsexuality but i wont judge you


----------



## castingabout (Mar 22, 2011)

(Whispering) Go with it. Just.... Go.... With .... It!

Whatever makes you happy and doesn't hurt anyone else is cool. Try it and see if it makes you feel good.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Who doesn't want to kiss a girl? Girls are kissable and lovely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't see any good reason not to try it...I have been curious too, but I am married so wouldn't act on it. Like you, I am quite sure I am not a lesbian, I too like men alot, but I feel like it is one of those things I'd like to try at least once.


----------

